# How to find a dig site?



## Britt0422 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi all- I am new to this but really want to try and find some milk bottles from my husbands great grandfathers farm. His family still lives in the old farm house and the house was built in the early to mid 1800’s. 
the problem is, over time the land was sold off and the old barn came down and that lot sold. The farm house still stands and they probably have a little over an acre. Is there any tips on how I might be able to find an old trash site where there may be bottles? There is a random stone wall to the right of the house. What are some tips on trying to find bottles without randomly digging or is that inevitable?

Thanks!


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 29, 2020)

sometimes the bottles are on/partly on the surface.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 29, 2020)

To find dumps I suggest exploring old farm field boundaries (including stone walls) or old farm roads which can lead you to bottle dumps. Also be sure to check slopes to low lying areas to the back of the older homestead, this is where trash was sometimes dumped or discarded.

P.S. metal especially buckets or barrel bands is good indicators of a dump even if you can't visibly see signs of glass bottles. Sometimes you won't know if there is potential for bottles until you test dig some spots.


----------



## planeguy2 (Apr 29, 2020)

I find a lot in old ravines, there are 2 that I know of that are reliable.  Old dumps, and pretty much anywhere someone might have thrown old trash.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 29, 2020)

Use a metal detector in all-metal mode as most dumps have cans in them. Look for dips/sunken spots and everything planedigger and planeguy said also. Plus get a probe and probe suspected spots you find to hear/feel if anything's buried there.  I carry a probe EVERYWHERE I check out, and have forever.


----------

